

Ask HN: A Survey of Game AI techniques? - Quequau

I'm looking for introductory material on AI as it is used in games (so not 'real' AI).  Specifically, I am not looking for a how-to on a particular high level tool or an in-depth monograph or thesis paper on a particular algorithm or method.  Rather I'm looking for a sort of high level survey of what's being used, how it's used, and the various strengths and weaknesses these methods have been found to have.  Some sufficient to give me foundational knowledge but not necessarily enough to go re-implement on my own.<p>I would prefer a video with accompanying text, as I have found I learn things better this way.  But I recognize that beggars can't be chosers :)
======
dpapathanasiou
Check out: "AI for Game Developers "
<http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596005559.do>

